# Duke New Foster



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is adorable! Thank you for fostering, that is so great!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Duke is beautiful! While I love goldens of all ages, there is something about old gold that has us hooked. All of ours have come to us with dry and brittle hair and within several months amazing how they turn around with some good food, supplements, and TLC. In addition to Duke's thyroid meds, if you haven't already started him on it you may want to add some good fish oil--does wonders.

PS - photos are just right!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw ... What a handsome, cute guy Duke is. It's easy to spot what a gentle, playful heart he has. 

We have a special place in our hearts for senior goldens, having adopted 2 at 12 years old, and seeing two others grow into 'sugar faces'. All the best finding a wonderful home for him. I can't imagine what it would be like to be 'surrendered' at that age.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Look at that face!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a sweet face he has!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh what a handsome boy! I just want to hug him! Thank you so much for fostering.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets

Duke, your Foster boy, is gorgeous!
Seniors are SO SPECIAL and I'm sure in your care his hair will grow back in no time!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, Duke is a handsome boy and will be looking good when his coat comes back!! Thank you for fostering him! I love fostering the seniors too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duke has such a precious sugar face, how could anyone resist that? I too have a very special place in my heart for the Old Golds. They're gentle, mellow, all they want is to know someone is there for them and to be by your side. 

Duke will be gorgeous in no time. I hope this boy finds a wonderful home and family he so deserves.

Thank you for fostering him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Duke is very lucky he has you to love him for awhile.  Thank you for taking him in and giving him some much needed TLC. I, too, love the "old gold".


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

He really does have such a sweet face! I can't wait to hear updates on him! We need to get a new foster here soon, now that Jack is growing up... I miss it!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Duke is a doll baby!
I hope he is feeling better now that he is taking throid meds.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just an update to the thread. Duke became an official member of the family in Aug 2012 & once his thyroid meds were regulated he grew in a gorgeous coat. Funny how I never would have thought when I picked him up to foster that he would become the love of my life and I now I can't even imagine a life without him. Despite some health issues, he's perfect in my eyes. I am so lucky his initial physical appearance made him appear "unadoptable" otherwise I would have missed out on a life with the best dog ever.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Wonderful.....a failed foster! Yay and good for you and Duke
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news to hear Duke has become a part of your family-Congratulations!

He looks fantastic-his coat has come in beautifully.

Such a special boy, enjoy.


----------



## Owner of Mocha (Aug 17, 2013)

Duke looks so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

OMGosh! that smiles could melt a million hearts!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

Duke is so gorgeous!
I am so happy for you and him!
Who could resist him!?!?


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

That's the magic of fostering and the reason for failing......having the privilege of spending enough time to see what no one else has seen, then watching them blossom into a wonder that everyone can see. 

Duke is gorgeous and I'm so glad he found his forever home with you.....you're both very lucky and both very fortunate.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

In that top shot, Duke is the essence of everything wonderful about a golden. Congrats on being a foster failure for your lovely guy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

That is awesome and just look at him!  he looks soooo good! He looks like a one of a kind dog! Give him som hugs and kisses from me! He looks like such a cuddler.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

He is beautiful and you both are so lucky to have each other!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

I especially love the first pic of Duke, holding the Golden stuffed toy!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Duke is so beautiful! Congratulations on joining the foster family! The before and after pictures are amazing, Duke is thriving because you love him so! I swear by fish oil caps and virgin coconut oil(1 top 2× a day in food) drizzled on both our Golden's food. In 3 days Dancer, our 10 yr old foster's hair already looks better. Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

